# Wild Side Offers New Christmas Stock Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

During the Christmas holidays, customers want shirts for celebrating at parties, shopping, and to help spread holiday cheer. You can offer a wide range of choices for any demographic with the great selection of stock transfer designs offered at www.wildside.com.

The Wild Side offers high-quality artwork and three types of transfers: plastisol, puff, and rhinestones. Design categories include children’s, humorous, religious, and traditional. A few examples include “Jesus is the reason for the season,” You had me at ho ho ho,” and “Keep Calm and Merry Christmas.” 

These durable heat-applied graphics can be adhered to any color of shirt that is made of 100% cotton, 100% polyester, and 50/50 blends. Puff designs also adhere to nylon. They offer great washability, and orders placed by 1 p.m. Pacific time are shipped the same day. 

To view the full selection of Christmas designs go to Wild Side Heat Transfers | Quality Heat Applied Graphics Since 1979 and type in the keyword: Christmas. The company offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side. 

For more information, contact The Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit www.thewildside.com.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

